# Bees in vent hood / duct at McDonald's - anyone ever do something similar?



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a bee removal call yesterday to remove bees from a hood/duct system on the roof of a local McDonald's inside a Wal-Mart store. At first inspection, I failed to locate them, owever, we seem to have found them way down deep inside the ductwork - almost inaccessible. Seems like a cone-trap out might be the ticket, only we are headed into winter and I am afraid I will run out of time before the winter cold arrives. Also, getting the hive off the roof might be problematic. I will definitely have to fabricate a hive that can be lowered by rope or something. The only access is by a three story tall ladder. Any advice? Should I wait for Spring? 

Anyone ever done anything like this before?


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

I have worked on many vent hoods, but I have never removed bess. The poor bess are probably overweight and have clogged arteries.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, the vents really stink. Surprised they moved in to them. Not sure that comb removal is even possible.


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

Can you see the comb from the roof? If it is round duct exhaust pipe, it is pretty easy to remove. I you can see the comb I would try rigging up a piece of pipe attached to a small bucket and try to pull it out.

If the comb fell down you could retrieve thru the top of the vent hood. The only problem is I doubt Mcdonalds wants that kind of excitement in their kitchen.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Whatever you do, charge them a fortune! If you can drop a small bucket in the vent past the combs and drag if up pulling the combs with you.........maybe. 

Might try a bee vac.......won't get the combs, but ...........if your object is to remove them w/o removing the vent, maybe your only course .......


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Probably have to apply same methods as removing bees from deep inside chimneys. Which I have never done before so I cannot advice. But I know a bee remover who sends down a loooong bee vac hose and removes the bees. Saving them might not be possible.


----------



## Panhandle Scott (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah....I will have 2 McFatties and a honeycomb milkshake plus a order of fries with cooked brood

Can't even begin to give you an answer but my first thought is you don't have to worry about grease patties for tracheal mite problems. Suprised the bees are still surviving in the vent.

Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

it may have a clean out panel in ceiling which is code here. its probably big enough for a person to get in


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I will have to check that. There has to be some way into it.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

it should be wraped in fireproof insulation but there should be a sign or sticker posibly telling you were it is, just rub your hand over insulation with gloves and feel for bolts. I still cant believe theres a hive in there with all the smoke and wind, get some pics if you can


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Update - The bees were not flying when I went the first time, so I only saw a few random bees fluttering by. I could not tell which vent they were coming from, they were so random. I chalked it up to the cloudy day and rain and decided to come back later when it was nice and they were flying. So I returned today to get a better size up. I still did not see very many bees at all. In fact, I only saw two in the space of about 30 minutes. Both bees came from a small vent about 8 inches in diameter and 4 feet tall that is sealed to the roof. Definitely NOT what I expected to see. I thought I would see quite a bit of bee activity coming from it. At this point, I am not sure what the deal is with them, maybe it is a secondary entrance and the hive is somewhere else in the void space above the dropped ceiling. Who knows? 

I figure my first course of action is to put a wire cone around the vent (or vents) and see if they are really using it for an entrance. I may be unable to even get to them. If I can find it and seal it, I may just have to siphon off bees with my trap hive until I can figure out a way to get in and clean it out. I am starting to get the impression this hive may be somewhere other than the vent (or vents) it is just one of the entry/exit points. This may become a bee removal project as opposed to simply a job.


----------



## BeeThere (Jul 5, 2011)

Paul McCarty said:


> Update - The bees were not flying when I went the first time, so I only saw a few random bees fluttering by. I could not tell which vent they were coming from, they were so random. I chalked it up to the cloudy day and rain and decided to come back later when it was nice and they were flying. So I returned today to get a better size up. I still did not see very many bees at all. In fact, I only saw two in the space of about 30 minutes.
> *This doesn't sould like a Bee nest entrance.* Both bees came from a small vent about 8 inches in diameter and 4 feet tall that is sealed to the roof.
> *This "small vent" sounds like some type of exhaust flue pipe but it could be a "Fresh Air Intake", I'm sure it is not a "Hood Exhaust", but just not sure if it's from a heater or similar device, from your description.* Definitely NOT what I expected to see. I thought I would see quite a bit of bee activity coming from it. At this point, I am not sure what the deal is with them, maybe it is a secondary entrance and the hive is somewhere else in the void space above the dropped ceiling. Who knows?


You definetly have your work cutout for you, especially if you haven't found the bees yet!


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a feeling they are in the duct system somewhere and using multiple entrances. I may cone off a few and see what happens. Hopefully I can figure out a way to get them out, but it is not looking hopeful.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Turns out Wal-Mart didn't want to pay my fee. I quoted them $300 for the trap-out installation, and several checks of the trap, along with removal of the hive (from their roof by hoisting). Too rich for their blood I guess, or they want to find someone to do it for free. 

That's less than the price of a cart of THEIR groceries, by the way.


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

Dang, $300 is a bargain! I would have charged them $1000+! haha
It would have been a tough and nasty cutout anyways.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I never shop at wal-mart. They are foreign-buying cheapskates with high prices. Whatever they've got I can get cheaper better quality elsewhere. I just have to look for it.

As I remember, Sam Walton's dream was to provide an outlet for all american made goods, when they first opened, back in the early 80's. and back then, I had a Sam's card.

Gypsi


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Paul McCarty said:


> didn't want to pay my fee. I quoted them $300 for the trap-out installation,


So, so typical. People are extremely motivated to get someone in to take bees out until they have a couple of days to think about it and figure they can save themselves the money by spraying wasp/hornet spray or simply letting them go in hopes they will die or leave. This is why I don't get excited anymore when someone calls about bee removals.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Odds on a few bees ending up in McDonald's kitchen after the spray?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sure they will be calling me again in the Spring when the colony goes into it's Spring build-up - or when the cooking vent cleaners open it up for the quarterly cleaning.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

When I was younger I worked at McD's. Quarterly cleanings? What's that? :lpf: We never heard of that while I worked there. I wouldn't hold out. Spring build up may be different, but I wouldn't wait for "cleanings".


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

True enough! Here I am thinking like a Fire Inspector.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Barry said:


> So, so typical. People are extremely motivated to get someone in to take bees out until they have a couple of days to think about it and figure they can save themselves the money by spraying wasp/hornet spray or simply letting them go in hopes they will die or leave. This is why I don't get excited anymore when someone calls about bee removals.


Exactly. The few calls I get I go out on. For the time and effort spent i am better off making a few extra nucs and not fooling with it. I have hardly any ever work out...most die or just don't work out. Maybe if i did a lot i would get a better take...IDK.
mike


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds to me like they are not even in there. You saw a few bees here and there. Maybe they are just investigating all of the strong odors coming out of that vent and the hive is actually 2 blocks away.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

My thoughts exactly.


----------

